# Fish Pellets



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

im using hikari bio-gold fish pellets (mini) and my piranhas cant really get a hold of the pellets bc their mouth is a little small. should i smash them up a bit or let them sit in the water so they get moist then they bite into it. which one of those should i do?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Baby piranha don't have much bite pressure that juvies have. I'd crunch em up a lil or use this week or two to feed bloodworms, tilapia slivers, krill, ect if its to big chop or break it up smaller for them. Make em rise to eat now & in a couple weeks when they're tad bigger n stronger they'll eat whatever you offer n be much calmer as adults if handfed now.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dont crush them... let them soak they get soft


----------



## blazeflameinferno (Jul 27, 2011)

alright thanks


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep get them used to coming to the surface to eat and you'll have non picky eaters for the rest of their lives. As well I recommend simply soaking them. That's what I did with mine


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine always come to the top to eat, They hate eatting off the floor. Let them soak a bit and they will be ok, I have been feeding teh Med Pellets to mine.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine loved bloodworms and brine shrimp when they were about an inch total length. When they got to about two iches, I made the mistake of buying the bigger hikari pellets so id soak em and theyd bite off pieces together. Hell of a clean up with the pellets if they cant swallow them whole.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dont get medium for small fish







thats why they have baby, small, medium, large and jumbo sizes


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Haveing them learn to top feed really pays off


----------

